# Miért kerül háttérbe a férj a gyermekek megszületése után?



## ABandi66 (2015 Október 27)

Gondolom sokan (főleg férfiak) gondolkoztak el ezen a témán. Fizikailag magyarázható, hisz az anyai ösztön erősebb ... így nem csoda, hogy ez történik. Viszont attól még nem kell elfelejteni a házaspárunkat.


----------



## Juhász-Kiss Ágnes (2015 Október 28)

Míg a gyermek megszületése előtt azt csinálhatta mind két fő amit csak szeretett volna! A gyermek megszületése után nagyon sok munka van amit meg kell csinálni, ha az apa nem segít be kevesebb idő marad az apára!


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 Október 28)

Kedves Ágnes,

Ebben teljesen igazad van.
Sajnos a családok többségében (főleg vidéken ahol még az van berögződve, hogy CSAK a feleség dolga a háztartás + a gyerekek) nem igazán oszlik meg a háztartási munka, így a kedves feleségnek már nincs energiája még "arra" is.
Viszont ... ha példázódhatom az én életemből ... ha mindent megosztunk ... akkor is ott van a tudatalattiban a gyerek és nem tud a feleségem teljesen felszabadulni. Nálunk például pont az a baj, hogy még a háztartásban is mindent elvégzek: főzök, mosok, mosogatok (férfiak ne dobáljatok kővel) ... és a kedvesem reakciója: no ... ma este biztos szeretne velem lenni a férjem! ... és pont ellenreakciót váltok ki ... mintha "fizetséget" várnék el tőle ... de én csak segíteni akarok neki. Hogy nálam is a kisagyban ott van a remény, hogy esetleg ... ha már nem olyan fáradt ... akkor összejön valami. Mint a viccben:
"Bemegy a férj a hálószobába egyik kezében az fájdalomcsillapító ... másikban egy pohár víz. Mire a feleség: hát ezt meg minek hozod? A férj: gondoltam fáj a fejed. A válasz: hagyd már nem is fáj! .... Erre a férj boldogan: no ... akkor lesz "keksz".
Szóval a téma nem is olyan egyszerű - ezért is indítottam el - várom a véleményeket.


----------



## Juhász-Kiss Ágnes (2015 Október 28)

Szia!

Sajnos tényleg nem egyszerű! Ha a gyerek alszik akkor kell alkalmat találni, de azt tényleg mind a két félnek akarnia kell!
Miért nem kérdezed meg tőle, hogy mi változott és Ő mire vágyik, mi az igénye? Mert lehet hogy ráébresztenéd arra hogy nem a te igényeiddel van a baj, és együtt meg tudjátok oldani. 

Üdv,
Ági


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 Október 31)

Kedves Ági,

Hát nem ... főleg ha a hormonok sem "dolgoznak" egyformán.  Lehet kijavítasz ... de nekem felemelő ha mindketten élvezzük a "dolgot". Sok kapcsolatban még egy vita utáni hangulatot is felold egy "sikeres parti". Csak az anyuka is "el kell engedje magát" - attól a gyereknek nem lesz semmi baja ... abban az időben.
Közben látom mások is olvassák ... és szeretném ha megosztanák tapasztalataikat velümnk.

András


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 Október 31)

Estét,

Közben találtam az Interneten egy érdekes bejegyzést:
"A szülés idején minden nő agya átalakul. A felszabaduló oxitocin örökre átkódolja az agyat, villámgyors neurológiai változásokat hozva létre. Az újszülött illata, látványa,
sírásának hangja kitörölhetetlenül beleég az anya agyába. És beindul az anyai oltalmazó magatartás is. Az agy motoros, látó- és hallókérge turbó üzemmódba kapcsol, állandóan monitorozva a környezetet, lehetséges veszélyforrások után kutatva. A szüléssel végbemenő idegi változások egy életre szólnak, ezért van az, hogy hiába nő fel a gyermekünk, mi életünk végéig féltő szeretetet érzünk iránta."


----------



## Juhász-Kiss Ágnes (2015 November 3)

Beszélgess vele, mi az Ő véleménye erről?


----------



## Szilvia84 (2015 November 10)

Beszélgetni mindenképp kell erről, nekünk egy párkapcsolati terapeuta segített átlendülni ezen a helyzeten, ami valljuk be az élet legszebb ám párkapcsolatilag talán legnehezebb szakasza.


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 November 11)

Kedves Ágnes,

Egyelőre nem oszthatom meg veletek a véleményét - így is "kapok a fejemre", hogy miért "beszélem ki a privát életünket".  Kicsi türelem és hátha majd kitehetem. 

Kedves Szilvia,

Köszönöm, hogy te is hozzászóltál és igazoltad - nem is olyan egyszerű dolog ez a téma.  Abban tutti igazad van, hogy életünk legszebb pillanata: - szerintem ebben az egyben, nagy százalékban, megegyezik a két fél véleménye. Ugyanis ... mikor feltevődik ez a kérdés: melyik volt az életed legszebb pillanata? - a válasz: mikor megszületett a gyermekünk. Gondolom a nők 100%-ban ezt a választ adják ... és lehet a férfiak is. Legalábbis én ezt válaszoltam.


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 November 11)

Közben "kutikálok" a Net-en is és ilyeneket is találok:
"Sajnos a nők sokat hibáznak ebben az időszakban. Megszűnnek A NŐ-nek lenni, egyre inkább anyává, sőt, anyatigrissé válnak, és a férfiakat kiszorítják addigi közös életük számos területéről.
Nem egy pasastól hallottam már, hogy a gyerek születését követően rá sem ismer a feleségére, hogy ez nem ugyanaz a nő, akit ő megismert és elvett, és hogy ő most már csak pénzkereső automata, aki útban van, vagy legalábbis kisegítő személyzetként funkcionál. Mindemellett szex, az nuku. Még annyi se, mint azelőtt, amikor már szintén kevés volt, de hát a sok munka, meg a terhesség… És emellett a pluszkilók, a szoptatós melltartó és a sosem tökéletes hajazat.
És ebben igazuk van. Óriási hiba a nő részéről, ha ebben az időszakban nem ügyel a torta minden szeletére, a tejszínről nem is beszélve. Mert a férfiak édesszájúak, és az előbbi helyzetet nem tűrik sokáig. Döbbenetes tény, de igaz, hogy a legtöbb hűtlenség és kalandozás éppen erre az életszakaszra esik. Mi, nők azt gondoljuk, hogy párunkkal az élet most teljesedett ki, most értünk a csúcsra, mármint kapcsolatilag, most bontakozott ki a női énünk, hiszen szeretők, társak és anyák lettünk. És ez így igaz.
De a szeretősdi sokaknál feledésbe merül, és én ezekről a helyzetekről beszélek. Alattomos csapda, hiszen ott a gyerek, aki mindennek az "oka", és lehet rá hivatkozni: most itt alszik köztünk, túl sokat kel fel, hasfájós, fogzik, fél a sötétben, végtelen ok. Most nem lehet, mert a gyerek alig tudott elaludni, vigyázz, mert már simán bemászik ide is, esetleg: tudod, hogy feszélyez, ha itt az anyád.
Csak röviden: a gyereknek a saját ágyában és szobájában a helye, a nagyi a saját lakásában vállalja a szitterkedést, és legyen kettesben nyaralás vagy hétvége, önző módon, kegyetlenül. Hiszem, hogy egy szülőpárnak joga és szüksége van saját meghitt viszonyának ápolására. Ez inkább szolgálja a gyermek érdekét, hiszen nagyobb valószínűséggel marad meg a kiegyensúlyozottság és a harmonikus családi élet, mint a folyton frusztrált és veszekedő párok esetén."


----------



## Csabianya (2015 November 11)

ABandi66 írta:


> Gondolom sokan (főleg férfiak) gondolkoztak el ezen a témán. Fizikailag magyarázható, hisz az anyai ösztön erősebb ... így nem csoda, hogy ez történik. Viszont attól még nem kell elfelejteni a házaspárunkat.




ABandi66!
Ennek így kellene lennie,de nem én felejtettem el őt,hanem ő hagyott itt már 7 éve az akkor 2 éves kisfiammal.
Nem segített,kiszolgáltam őt is, mégsem volt neki jó!

Cs-anya


----------



## Csabianya (2015 November 11)

ABandi66 írta:


> Közben "kutikálok" a Net-en is és ilyeneket is találok:
> "Sajnos a nők sokat hibáznak ebben az időszakban. Megszűnnek A NŐ-nek lenni, egyre inkább anyává, sőt, anyatigrissé válnak, és a férfiakat kiszorítják addigi közös életük számos területéről.
> Nem egy pasastól hallottam már, hogy a gyerek születését követően rá sem ismer a feleségére, hogy ez nem ugyanaz a nő, akit ő megismert és elvett, és hogy ő most már csak pénzkereső automata, aki útban van, vagy legalábbis kisegítő személyzetként funkcionál. Mindemellett szex, az nuku. Még annyi se, mint azelőtt, amikor már szintén kevés volt, de hát a sok munka, meg a terhesség… És emellett a pluszkilók, a szoptatós melltartó és a sosem tökéletes hajazat.
> És ebben igazuk van. Óriási hiba a nő részéről, ha ebben az időszakban nem ügyel a torta minden szeletére, a tejszínről nem is beszélve. Mert a férfiak édesszájúak, és az előbbi helyzetet nem tűrik sokáig. Döbbenetes tény, de igaz, hogy a legtöbb hűtlenség és kalandozás éppen erre az életszakaszra esik. Mi, nők azt gondoljuk, hogy párunkkal az élet most teljesedett ki, most értünk a csúcsra, mármint kapcsolatilag, most bontakozott ki a női énünk, hiszen szeretők, társak és anyák lettünk. És ez így igaz.
> ...



Kettőn áll a vásár! Csabikát ő is akarta!
Úgy látom, egyoldalúan a férfiak szemével írtad meg ezt a cikket, tekintsd meg a másik oldalt is.
Cs-anya


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 November 14)

Kedves Cs-anya,

Elkerülte a figyelmed, hogy nem én írtam a cikket ... találtam az Internete-en ... és egy komment volt - nem cikk. 
A témát sem azért indítottam, hogy vádoljak vele valakit is ... vagy összeugrassam a párokat. Remélem - ha így le is írom - jobban megérted: engem maga a probléma megoldása érdekel - nem hibásokat keresek. 
Persze, hogy kettőn áll a dolog ... és hidd el lesznek még pro- és kontravélemények. 
Még találtam érdekes dolgokat ... és meg is osztom veletek:
- pld.: a párok egyáltalán nem készülnek fel a gyermeknevelésre. Azt hiszik minden magától jön. Szerintem nagyon kevesen tervezik meg, hogy ki mit fog vállani a háztartásban - a babanevelésben? Főleg vidéken az járja: az asszony (fehérnép) dolga a gyermeknevelés + a háztartás. A férfi hozza a pénzt és neki nincs ideje másra.  Dehát közben változott a társadalom: az asszonyka is munkába jár ... ő is pénzt hoz a házba ... így jogosan kérdezheti: a pasi nem segít a háztartásban??
Szóval ... lehet variálni. 

Bandi


----------



## Csabianya (2015 November 14)

ABandi66 írta:


> Kedves Cs-anya,
> 
> Elkerülte a figyelmed, hogy nem én írtam a cikket ... találtam az Internete-en ... és egy komment volt - nem cikk.
> A témát sem azért indítottam, hogy vádoljak vele valakit is ... vagy összeugrassam a párokat. Remélem - ha így le is írom - jobban megérted: engem maga a probléma megoldása érdekel - nem hibásokat keresek.
> ...



Kedves Bandi!
Igazad van, én voltam figyelmetlen.Cikk helyett talán témaindítót kellett volna írnom.
A probléma megoldására nincs általános recept.
Ahogy írtad, már a tervezésnél is akad egy kis bökkenő.
Én sem láttam a rózsaszín szemüvegtől.
Köszi a választ..Csanya


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 November 18)

Kedves Csabianya,

Nem szükséges a bocsánatkérés ... hisz nem ez a cél. 
Abban igazad van: nincs egy recept a probléma megoldására. Pedig hány házasság megmenthető lenne - ha olyan egyszerű lenne a dolog.
Szándékom ezzel a fórummal: hogy beszéljünk a témáról ... mert nagyon sokan nem is merik vállani. Azt hiszik: ha elhallgatjuk ... akkor nincs is probléma!  Esetleg tanuljunk egymás tapasztalatából - vagy székelyesebben: tanuljuk más hibáiból, mert az kevésbbé fáj ... mintha saját bőrünkön tapasztaljuk meg azokat. 
Közben még találtam egy érdekes dolgot, amely ehhez a témához tartozik:
- napjainkban "túl komplikáljuk" a gyereknevelést. Sokkal több időt és energiát fektetünk bele, mint amennyit a gyerek igényel: - hisz nekik három dolog kell (legalábbis, amíg kicsik) 1. ne legyenek éhesek 2. ne legyenek piszkosak 3. legyen csend pihenéskor. No ... ezt nem is olyan nehéz biztosítani. Nem kell előmelegített / kétszer kivasal pelus. Tízszer átpaszírozott almapüré. Minden nap kimosott/vasalt/kikeményített ágynemű stb. stb. ... és hátha anyucinak marad másra is ideje. 
Persze ... ha apuci is besegít ... akkor annál több energia marad meg a párjának ... amit esetleg "együtt vezetnek le".


----------



## Csabianya (2015 November 18)

Kedves Bandi!
Igen-igen, amiről nem beszélünk az nincs is, pedig állandóan a nyomunkban van.
Az anyuka lelki terhe, amit nap mint nap cipel magával, és ez a teher csak egyre nő.
Apuka nem szereti a napi problémákat, munka után Jár neki a pihenés a tv előtt,nem szabad ügyes-bajos dolgokkal traktálni. Ha mégis szóba kerül néha, akkor apukának hirtelen bent kell maradni a munkahelyén, nem kell a gyerek/ek/sírást hallgatni, anyuka "élménybeszámolójára" figyelni.
Éjszaka ki kel fel a gyerekhez? Hát anyuka, mert ő holnap úgyis egész nap otthon van. A nap 24 órájából 48 órában övé a gyerek.
Apukának ciki babakocsit tolni, játszótérre, vagy bevásárlásra menni.
Nagyon sajnálom a mai kismamákat, fiatal anyukákat, akik a "béke" kedvéért megalkuvók lesznek, és a házasság rabjaivá válnak.

Egyelőre-----csanya


----------



## ABandi66 (2015 November 25)

Kedves Csabianya,

Nagyon szépen köszönöm, hogy leírtad a véleményed - ez már egy lépés, hogy "kibeszéljük" a dolgokat.
Szerintem sok anyuka van a te helyzetedben és most helyeslően bologatnak. Persze ez nem odlja meg a gondjukat ... de hátha vesznek annyi bátorságot, hogy kitörjenek a "megalkuvó" üzemmodból. 
Sajnos a legtöbb férfi esetében még ez a házassági feladatok elosztása. Amiért nem is vádolhatjuk őket, hisz nagyapáink idejében így is volt. A férfi intézte a mezei munkálatokat, állatokat ... a megélhetést biztosította ... míg a "fehérnép" a háztáji dolgokat rendezte ... beleértve a gyerekeket is. Csakhát napjainkban az anyukák is dolgoznak ... ezt sokan elfelejtik.
Az sem mentség, hogy a hölgy gyereknevelésin van: hisz felkérem bármelyik apukát probáljon meg egy órát játszani a gyerekkel. Szándékosan nem írtam a pelenkázást, etetést, mosdatást ... lássuk akkor a véleményüket ... elfáradnak avagy nem?
Viszont a ló másik felére sem kell esni: amikor az anyukák "csak" a gyereket látják ... a gyerekkel az beteljesült az életük ... minden figyelmük / percük a gyereké ... és túlbuzgóságukban "lefárasztják" magukat.
Lehet vitázni - igaz?

Viszont a te konkrét esetedhez lenne egy kérdésem: mikor udvarolt neked a párod ... nem vettél semmit észre, hogy reagált mikor családot/gyereket emlegettél? ... mert ugy-e senkit nem tudunk gyökrében megváltoztatni.
Azért kérdezem ... mert egy másik nagy hiba, amit a párok elkövetnek ... hogy "tévhitben ringatják" magukat: majd megváltozik mikor a gyerek(kek) megszületnek. stb.

Folyatás következik ....


----------



## akukucs2015 (2016 Február 1)

Juhász-Kiss Ágnes írta:


> Míg a gyermek megszületése előtt azt csinálhatta mind két fő amit csak szeretett volna! A gyermek megszületése után nagyon sok munka van amit meg kell csinálni, ha az apa nem segít be kevesebb idő marad az apára!


Ez így igaz!


----------



## Annamária M (2016 Május 14)

Szerintem ez kulturális különbség is és nem minden országban van igy. 
Ahol az apa kiveszi a részét a gyermekgondozásból és a háztartásból ez a kérdés nagy valószínűséggel fel sem merül.


----------



## ABandi66 (2016 Július 22)

Kedves Annamária,

Szerintem - ha létezik is kulturális különbség ... avagy "szokás" - azokat le kell vetközni ... amennyiben boldogok akarunk lenni. Most érvelhetnék én is, hogy egy "székely családban" a férfi biztosítja a megélhetést és az asszony rendezi a háztartást. Huha ... hát ez már rég nem így van. És kérdem én: miért ne venné ki az apuka is a szerepét a gyereknevelésben?! Hogy lehet boldog apa, ha nem "érintkezik" velük?! Elég sokoldalú a dolog.
Viszont, amit nem értek: miért taszítják el az anyukák az "élvezetet" maguktól?! Jó itt megint megköveztek, hogy nem minden férj figyel oda, hogy a kedvesének is "jó legyen". Szóval na .... ahány ház / annyi szokás.


----------



## Jaszladany (2017 Január 16)

Kár, hogy elcsendesedett ez a topic, pedig nagyon érdekes és fontos témát feszeget.
Annak, hogy a gyerek megszületése ne szorítsa háttérbe a férjet egyetlen módon lehet ellene tenni. Hogy nő számára érzelmileg fontosabb marad a férje, mint a gyereke, még akkor is, ha a gyermek, különösen kezdetben, több figyelmet és törődést igényel, mint a férj. Ám ahogy a gyerek nő és fejlődik, be kell állnia a normális sorrendnek, és nem szabad, hogy továbbra is a gyerek legyen az első helyen. Az első helyen a férjnek kell lennie egy nő életében. Csak így biztosítható, hogy a házasság boldog legyen, ami a gyermek érdeke is. Ráadásul ez később nagyban megkönnyíti a gyerek önállósodását majd elengedését is, mert az anya nem a gyerekében látja az élete értelmét, és nem ragaszkodik hozzá görcsösen. Mert akkor a nőnek a férje lesz a lelki társa, ahogy lennie is kell, nem pedig a gyereke, ami egy abszolút egészségtelen viszony, legfőképp a gyerek szempontjából.
A gyerek akkor érzi biztonságban magát, és akkor tud helyesen fejlődni a személyisége, ha a szülei szeretik egymást, nem pedig akkor, ha az anyja ajnározza, és bálványt csinál magának belőle.

Ki lehet próbálni fordítva, és a gyereket tenni az első helyre, és borítékolható a rossz párkapcsolat, sőt, az ilyen anyákból lesznek később a rettenetes anyósok is, akik életük végéig úgy érzik, saját maguknak szülték a gyereküket, és állandóan irányítani akarják a gyerek életét, már a középkorú gyerekét is, tisztelet a kivételnek!

És még egyet mondok: amelyik nőnek nem a férje van a szívében az első helyen, hanem a gyereke, az nem is szereti a férjét!


----------



## kisskun (2017 Január 16)

Teljes mértékben egyetértek Jaszladannyal. Rengeteg egyedülálló anyuka van manapság Magyarországon, ami az általa felvázolt helyzetnek is köszönhető.


----------



## ABandi66 (2017 Június 25)

Upszzzzz....

No ... elnézést, hogy egy "jó" kicsit hanyagoltam a fórumot. Közben megszületett a második gyermekünk - a második házasságomból. Elsőből még van három ... tehát nem véletlen indítottam el ezt a témát. 
Bocsánat a kiesésért ... de most megpróbálom újraéleszteni ... hisz közben még tapasztaltam egy-két dolgot és a megkérdezett alanyaimtól is gyűjtöttem ötleteket.
Persze először megköszönöm Jaszladany beszólását, amelyhez máris toldanék egy gondolatot. Ez nem az anya-apa viszonyról van ... hanem többen említették nekem, hogy vannak pillanatok mikor a gyerekünket el kell engedjük és nem kell mindig kimentsük, mert ahányszor ezt tesszük azzal egy kicsit "nyomorékká" varázsoljuk őket. Néha jobb ha egymagukban odlják meg a problémáikat. Erre egy saját bőrömön tapasztalt eset: a fiamot (18 éves korában) kisértem fel Brassóba egyetemre való beíratkozáshoz. Egyszer azon kapom magamat, hogy sorban állok a dossziéval ... hogy beírassam. Hátra is szóltam a mögöttem levő apukának: mondja maga is a fiát íratja be? Igen - jött a normális válasz. Tyűűűű - reagálok én: nem ők kellene a helyünkben legyenek és mi egy árnyékos helyen igyuk a hideg sört amíg ők végeznek??!!  Szóval ... ne csodálkozzam, hogy a fiam (már 25 éves) még mai nap is nehezen vehető rá, hogy elmenjen és elrendezzen valami papírt egy hívatalban ... és utálja is az ilyeneket ... főleg ha sorba kell álljon. (
A lányommal ... aki most töltött 23 évet ... már nem követtem el ezt a hibát. És meg is látszik. Egyetmen, ami lehetőség volt mindent kihasznált ,,, pedig nem kevés papírmunkába került ... pld. így végezett el egy fél évet Spanyolországban az Erasmus program keretén belül. Ahogy végzett ... munkakönyves munkahelyet szerzett Németországban és most Angliába készülnek a barátjával.
Szóval ... egyetértek Jaszladannyal ... ne tegyük "fogyatékossá" gyerekeinket ... azzal, hogy mindig - mindenben kisegítsük.
Folytatás következi.....


----------



## Jaszladany (2017 Június 25)

Igazad van, kedves ABandi66, tudnunk kell a megfelelő időben elengedni a gyerekünk kezét. Nekem is van egy 18 éves fiam és a egy 14 éves lányom, szóval mi is épp az "elengedési" szakaszban vagyunk.
Az én tapasztalatom szerint ez egy folyamat, aminek kb. 14-15 éves koruk körül kell kezdődnie (a lányomnál most kezdjük), és szép fokozatosan egyre több önállóságot és felelősséget bízunk rájuk. Közben állandóan itt vagyunk a háttérben, és monitorozzuk, hogyan boldogulnak egyedül, hogy ha szükséges, számíthassanak ránk, vagy ha úgy látjuk átvehessük az intézkedést. A fiam mostanra már egyedül intézi az iskolai ügyeit, a nyári munkáját, az orvost, és még sok minden mást is. Nagyban elősegítette az önállósodását az is, hogy már van választottja, és ő maga is igényli, hogy felnőttként kezeljük, és saját élete, saját privát szférája lehessen.

Nem könnyű időszak ez a "húzd meg ereszd meg" elengedéses időszak, hisz félti az ember a gyerekét, és akárcsak Te, én is hajlamos vagyok arra, hogy kivegyem a kezükből az intézkedést, hogy tehermentesítsem őket, és mert nekem gyakorlottabban megy. De úgy van, ahogy mondod, hagyni kell, sőt biztatni kell őket az önállóságra, az önálló döntésekre. Kicsit hasonló ez, mint amikor járni, biciklizni, vagy úszni tanítottuk őket. Eljött az a szakasz, amikor el kellett engednünk őket, hogy megtanulják ezeket, de ott futottunk, úsztunk mellettük árgus szemekkel, hogy elkapjuk őket, ha baj van, míg végül már nem volt ránk szükségük. Így lesz ez az életükben is.

Ugyancsak tapasztalatom, hogy nagyon nagy segítség ebben a boldog házasság, a harmonikus kapcsolat a házastársunkkal. Én ilyen házasságban élek, és nagyon jó, hogy a férjemmel közösen meg tudjuk beszélni, együtt el tudjuk dönteni, mikor, hogyan helyes ezt az elengedési folyamatot segíteni. És nekem nagyon nagy segítség az is, hogy én a férjemhez ragaszkodok elsősorban, nem pedig a fiamhoz. Ezért nekem ez az elengedési folyamat nem okozott semmilyen lelki traumát. A fokozatosság, illetve az, hogy az életemet a férjem tölti ki, ő a középpontja, és nem a gyerekek, nagyban megkönnyítette számomra azt, hogy mostanra már önálló, felnőtt emberként tudok nézni a fiamra, aki elsősorban nem hozzám, hanem a majdani feleségéhez tartozik. Meggyőződésem, hogy a helyes gyereknevelés alfája és omegája a boldog házasság, a gyermek minden korszakában. Állítom, hogy így még elrontani sem lehet, még ha hibázunk is néha. Egy boldog házasságban és családban szinte nem is tudnak másképp fejlődni a gyerekek, csak egészségesen.


----------



## tipasa (2017 Július 31)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kár, hogy elcsendesedett ez a topic, pedig nagyon érdekes és fontos témát feszeget.
> Annak, hogy a gyerek megszületése ne szorítsa háttérbe a férjet egyetlen módon lehet ellene tenni. Hogy nő számára érzelmileg fontosabb marad a férje, mint a gyereke, még akkor is, ha a gyermek, különösen kezdetben, több figyelmet és törődést igényel, mint a férj. Ám ahogy a gyerek nő és fejlődik, be kell állnia a normális sorrendnek, és nem szabad, hogy továbbra is a gyerek legyen az első helyen. Az első helyen a férjnek kell lennie egy nő életében. Csak így biztosítható, hogy a házasság boldog legyen, ami a gyermek érdeke is. Ráadásul ez később nagyban megkönnyíti a gyerek önállósodását majd elengedését is, mert az anya nem a gyerekében látja az élete értelmét, és nem ragaszkodik hozzá görcsösen. Mert akkor a nőnek a férje lesz a lelki társa, ahogy lennie is kell, nem pedig a gyereke, ami egy abszolút egészségtelen viszony, legfőképp a gyerek szempontjából.
> A gyerek akkor érzi biztonságban magát, és akkor tud helyesen fejlődni a személyisége, ha a szülei szeretik egymást, nem pedig akkor, ha az anyja ajnározza, és bálványt csinál magának belőle.
> 
> ...


.Az anyáknál ha a fiú Nem törvényszerű ,de kiemelt szerepet kap Gyakran el ie rontják Nekem.két lány megkülönböztetett figyelemmel- Helyezés nagyon elol .Rendszerint bemutatták a fiukat. Valószínű a lányok vonzották a valamilyen szinten sérűlt egyedeket Remélem nem ez az általános. Volt olyan aki életében nem végott egy szelet kenyeret. A mama reszortja Ennyi anyás tutyimutyi sérült fiút. Az többségre esernyőmet sem biznám .
Az utolsó sor amit írtál. Nem tudom miért nem lehet 
mindkettő.
Más és más a szeretett jellege szintje formája Nem kizáró ok.A férj háttérbe kerül-? Megtette a ráeső feladatot.Van nem is várnak többet !


----------



## Jaszladany (2017 Július 31)

tipasa írta:


> .Az anyáknál ha a fiú Nem törvényszerű ,de kiemelt szerepet kap Gyakran el ie rontják Nekem.két lány megkülönböztetett figyelemmel- Helyezés nagyon elol .Rendszerint bemutatták a fiukat. Valószínű a lányok vonzották a valamilyen szinten sérűlt egyedeket Remélem nem ez az általános. Volt olyan aki életében nem végott egy szelet kenyeret. A mama reszortja Ennyi anyás tutyimutyi sérült fiút. Az többségre esernyőmet sem biznám .
> Az utolsó sor amit írtál. Nem tudom miért nem lehet
> mindkettő.
> Más és más a szeretett jellege szintje formája Nem kizáró ok.A férj háttérbe kerül-? Megtette a ráeső feladatot.Van nem is várnak többet !



Sajnos biztos elég gyakori esetek ezek, amikről írtál.
Hogy ne lenne sérült, tutyimutyi egy olyan fiú, aki apa nélkül nő fel? Honnan venné a megfelelő férfimintát? Vagy aki olyan apa mellett nő fel, akiről mindig azt hallja az anyjától, hogy apád ilyen meg olyan? Rombolják előtte az apa tekintélyét...
Vagy aki három apa mellett nő fel, de egyik se az édesapja, sem fizikai sem lelki értelemben? Legfeljebb valami haver?
A nők azt hiszik, ha összejönnek egy pasival, azt már a gyerekük automatikusan apjának fogja tekinteni. Soha nem fogja, és soha nem lesz előtte apaminta! A legjobb esetben is egy barát! De az is ritkán, mert a gyerek az új férjet betolakodónak tekinti. Akkor is, ha addig csonka családban volt, akkor meg pláne, ha az apa helyére jött!
Hogyne lenne sérült a gyerek! Pláne a fiúgyerek!

Nem lehet a nő szívében első helyen a férje is, és a gyerekei is! Valóban más a szeretet jellege, de a férj iránt érzett szeretetnek és ragaszkodásnak kell az erősebbnek lennie. Mert az a tapasztalatom, hogy ha nem az, akkor automatikusan elfoglalja a gyerek a férj helyét is a nő szívében. Nem tudom miért van így, de így van!
És általában pont azért tudja elfoglalni, mert a férjnek soha nem is volt helye a nő szívében. Ha a férj csak a keresőgép szerepét tölti be, csak kisegítő személyzet a nő és a család életében, akkor valóban végül, amikor már teljesítette a feladatát, akkor leselejtezésre kerül. És ez végtelenül szomorú! És ezt látják a gyerekek is, és ezt a szemléletet viszik tovább!


----------



## tornando (2017 Augusztus 1)

Jaszladany írta:


> Vagy aki három apa mellett nő fel, de egyik se az édesapja, sem fizikai sem lelki értelemben? Legfeljebb valami haver?


A három apás verzió mögött már, nagyon más probléma is van.
Meggondolatlanság?
Szerintem még a haverja se lesz a gyereknek.
Csak egy jött ment.Hát egymást váltják ezt tapasztalja.
Rosszabb mint a csonka család, stabilitást se ad.
Eredménye lehet egy értékrend nélküli kezelhetetlen, fiú.
......................
Ezt látom itt velem szemben, felnőtt a fiú de mindég bizalmatlan volt egy jó szóra is rácsodálkozott.
Most meg valahol valami szektás csoportban keresi a valahová tartozást.
Meg a férfi mintát.
Talán bőrfejúek?
Nem tudom az öltözködés és a hajviseletből sejtem.


----------



## tipasa (2017 Augusztus 9)

tornando írta:


> A három apás verzió mögött már, nagyon más probléma is van.
> Meggondolatlanság?
> Szerintem még a haverja se lesz a gyereknek.
> Csak egy jött ment.Hát egymást váltják ezt tapasztalja.
> ...


 Lányokról semmi? Sok a sérült gyerek az biztos Gyereke bárkinek lehet. Példakép kevés vagy nincs


----------



## Jaszladany (2017 Augusztus 9)

tipasa írta:


> Lányokról semmi? Sok a sérült gyerek az biztos Gyereke bárkinek lehet. Példakép kevés vagy nincs



Igazad van.
És a lányokról is érdemes szólni néhány szót... Nekik is ugyanolyan fontos a megfelelő apakép, mint a fiúknak. Egyáltalán, a megfelelő minta a házasságra. Mindegy, milyen nemű a gyermek, a legnagyobb ajándék, amit a szülők a gyermeküknek adhatnak, hogy szeretik EGYMÁST!


----------



## tipasa (2017 Augusztus 10)

Jaszladany írta:


> Igazad van.
> igazad lehet


bárkinek lehet gyereke !Drogosnak idúlt alkoholistának stb.Milyen mintát látott az a lány.Újszülött gyermekét hagyta meghalni Disznóolban rejtette el!Szönyü még leírni is.Újszülött gyermekét földhözvágta Rettenetes! Példakép a fél utca csavarlazitot iszik ! Melyik gyerekből lesz repűlőgép szerelő ? Példakép és rengeteg odafigyelés és igy sem könnyü.Bizony volt amit mi sem vettünk észte Nagy gonddal neveltük a lányokat Még is !
Elmosolyodtam a záró szavaidon.A lányok imádták ha ennek bármilyen Apró megnyilvánulását látták !
Kitünő téma ! gyermeknevelés.Iskola család


----------



## millingman (2017 Október 19)

Nálunk nem így volt. Több volt a dolgom mint előtte. Mindenből kivettem a részem. Van is csodás 2 gyerekem.


----------



## philippagregory (2017 November 12)

Sziasztok! Szerintem magyaroszágon a 3 éves gyes is káros, rombolja a házasságokat. A nő teljes mértékben kiesik a munkából, egyebekből és ez sok egyéb frusztrációt okoz a házasságon belül. Mi a véleményetek erről?


----------



## Jaszladany (2017 November 23)

philippagregory írta:


> Sziasztok! Szerintem magyaroszágon a 3 éves gyes is káros, rombolja a házasságokat. A nő teljes mértékben kiesik a munkából, egyebekből és ez sok egyéb frusztrációt okoz a házasságon belül. Mi a véleményetek erről?



Szia!

Az én véleményem... Én 19 éve vagyok "gyesen", vagyis 19 éve vagyok itthon (kiesve a munkából), és ez nemhogy nem rombolta a házasságomat, hanem kifejezetten boldog a házasságom. 34 éve élek szerelemben és egyetértésben a férjemmel.
Én úgy vagyok boldog és kiteljesedett, hogy itthon nevelem a gyerekeinket, vezetem a háztartást, intézem a család ügyeit, és engem teljesen elégedetté tesz, hogy feleség vagyok és anya (ebben a sorrendben). Ettől egyáltalán nem vagyok frusztrált, és eszem ágában sincs visszatérni a munka világába, ha nem muszáj. És a férjem sem frusztrált, legalábbis nem úgy tűnik, hogy zavarja, hogy egy kiegyensúlyozott, szerelmes feleség várja otthon csókkal és vacsorával, egy békés, rendezett otthon, egy olyan család, ahol felnéznek rá, tisztelik, elismerik az erőfeszítéseit, és rajongásig szeretik 

A gyes nem kötelező, ha valaki úgy érzi jól magát, hogy bevágja a gyerekét a bölcsibe 6 hetesen, és elmegy dolgozni, azt is megteheti. Szerintem fontos, hogy minden házaspár, de főleg a nő, maga dönthessen arról, hogy mi a fontosabb számára, vagy mire van lehetősége a családnak. Fontos lenne, hogy aki akar, otthon maradhasson.
A gyes önmagában nem rombolhatja a házasságot. Nem muszáj gyes-re menni.
Szerintem sokkal inkább rombolja a házasságot az, ha mindkét fél egész nap melózik, este hazaesnek hullafáradtan, akkor a nyakukba szakadnak a gyerekek, egymásra alig van idejük, és a mindennapos taposómalomban a házasság átalakul egy családfenntartó, gyereknevelő Kft-vé, a szerelem pedig szép lassan kihűl. Ez az ami frusztrációhoz vezet.


----------



## tipasa (2017 November 23)

Ha két gyerek van A Mami otthon van egy gyerekre 1/2 szeretet odafigyelés gondoskodás jut. Ovi bölcsi 1/ valami sok Ennyire eegyszerü.Az a fontos mi a gyereknek a jó. Ő azt szereti ha otthon van .a mami Még a tesó is sok sokszor.Ezzen kivül minden más szükség megoldás. Ami bizony nyomot hagy.


----------



## Jaszladany (2017 November 24)

Így van, sok szempontot kell figyelembe venni a családi élet kialakításánál, és ebben, különösen kezdetben, a fő hangsúly a gyermek(ek) igényein van. És én is azt vallom (és tapasztalom), hogy a gyerekek számára nincs jobb, mint ha az egyik szülő otthon van velük, és nem egy gyerekmegőrző intézményben töltik a napot, távol a szüleiktől. Ma már pszichológiai felmérések igazolják, hogy valóban "nyomot hagy" a gyermek fejlődésében, ha korán el kell szakadnia a szülőktől. Nem lesz később olyan erős a kötődése a szüleihez.

Mindemellett, hogy a poszt témájához hűek maradjunk, állítom, hogy a férj is sokkal kevésbé szorul háttérbe a gyerek születése után akkor, ha a feleség otthon van a gyerekekkel. Hiszen akkor nem vesz el a munkahely a nő idejéből 8 vagy több órát, nem szívja le az erejét, és nem csak a maradék jut a gyerekekre, a férjre és a háztartásra. Mert lássuk be, este 6-10-ig mire marad idő? A gyerekek etetését, fürdetését, leckéjét nem lehet elhanyagolni. A háztartást, mosást, vasalást, stb. megint csak nem lehet, hisz reggel mindenkinek kell a tiszta cucc. Akkor kire nem marad idő? Egymásra, a férjre, a kapcsolatra, még akkor sem, ha a férj is besegít.
Az otthon maradó anyuka sokkal jobban be tudja osztani az idejét, amiből marad a férjre is. Sokkal kevésbé fárad el estére, hisz napközben is tud pihenni. Sokkal kevesebb a problémája, hisz nem nyomasztják munkahelyi gondok. Minden figyelmét, energiáját, idejét a gyerekeire és a férjére tudja fordítani. És ez szerintem mindenkinek sokkal jobb. És ahogy a gyerekek nőnek, és már nem igényelnek annyi törődést, úgy fordul a feleség figyelme újra egyre jobban vissza a férjére, és a kapcsolatukra. És ez is jó, a gyerekeknek is!

De a szempontok között persze ott vannak az anyagiak is, hogy ezt nem mindenki teheti meg. Én ezt is megértem. Nekünk is sok lemondással járt, nem nyaraltunk pl. évek óta, nincs csodaautónk, nincs falméretű lapostévénk, se ájfonja az egész családnak. Mi másba fektettünk. Szerintem megérte.
És vannak nők, akik meg nem bírják az otthonlétet, nem elégíti ki őket az anyaság, karriert akarnak, dolgozni akarnak, hiszen diplomások, vagy mittudomén. Hát ez is egy szempont. Ezért mondom, hogy az lenne a jó, ha mindenki dönthetne: otthon akar-e maradni, vagy dolgozni akar. De sajnos az előző a legtöbb nőnek nem opció az anyagiak miatt. Ami nagy kár, mert nagyon jó! És szerintem sokkal kevesebb válás lenne, ha otthon maradhatna az a nő, amelyik ezt szeretné.


----------



## *Rima (2017 November 24)

Jaszladany írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Az én véleményem...


*az En velemenyem pedig 
egy nonek a legfontosabb MINDENKOR a GYEREKE(I) kell hogy legyen 
a ferj az masodik es mindez sohasem felcserelendo *

*a szolgalelku noket a ferfiak nem sok mindenre becsulik max. ingyencselednek *

2017 -ben egy no legyen onmaga es ne egy him haztartasi alkalmazottja
2017-ben egy no tudja hovatart es nem elegiti ki az agymelegito szerep
2017 -ben egy no mar tanult es onnallo kepes eltartani magat ,nem kell arra egy him
2017 -ben egy no csaladot tud alapitani egyenjogu parnerral egyenjogu partnerkent
2017 -ben egy no tudja hogy a gyerkoce nem lesz leki toprongy mert az anyjanak is van carrierje
2017 -ben egy no ne legyen kiszolgaltatott helyzetben
*
mindderre kepes volt mar a 40 azaz negyven evvel ezelotti csaladot alapito no IS*


----------



## tipasa (2017 November 24)

Jaszladany írta:


> Így van, sok szempontot kell figyelembe venni a családi élet kialakításánál, és ebben, különösen kezdetben, a fő hangsúly a gyermek(ek) igényein van. És én is azt vallom (és tapasztalom), hogy a gyerekek számára nincs jobb, mint ha az egyik szülő otthon van velük, és nem egy gyerekmegőrző intézményben töltik a napot, távol a szüleiktől. Ma már pszichológiai felmérések igazolják, hogy valóban "nyomot hagy" a gyermek fejlődésében, ha korán el kell szakadnia a szülőktől. Nem lesz később olyan erős a kötődése a szüleihez.
> 
> Mindemellett, hogy a poszt témájához hűek maradjunk, állítom, hogy a férj is sokkal kevésbé szorul háttérbe a gyerek születése után akkor, ha a feleség otthon van a gyerekekkel. Hiszen akkor nem vesz el a munkahely a nő idejéből 8 vagy több órát, nem szívja le az erejét, és nem csak a maradék jut a gyerekekre, a férjre és a háztartásra. Mert lássuk be, este 6-10-ig mire marad idő? A gyerekek etetését, fürdetését, leckéjét nem lehet elhanyagolni. A háztartást, mosást, vasalást, stb. megint csak nem lehet, hisz reggel mindenkinek kell a tiszta cucc. Akkor kire nem marad idő? Egymásra, a férjre, a kapcsolatra, még akkor sem, ha a férj is besegít.
> Az otthon maradó anyuka sokkal jobban be tudja osztani az idejét, amiből marad a férjre is. Sokkal kevésbé fárad el estére, hisz napközben is tud pihenni. Sokkal kevesebb a problémája, hisz nem nyomasztják munkahelyi gondok. Minden figyelmét, energiáját, idejét a gyerekeire és a férjére tudja fordítani. És ez szerintem mindenkinek sokkal jobb. És ahogy a gyerekek nőnek, és már nem igényelnek annyi törődést, úgy fordul a feleség figyelme újra egyre jobban vissza a férjére, és a kapcsolatukra. És ez is jó, a gyerekeknek is!
> ...


Ez bizony igy van ! Jó Apám mondta Tudnod kel mit szeretnél annak mi az ára. Mert ára van mindenek. Előbb utobb fizetni kel Aki gyermek vállalásban gondolkodik Tudnia kel mivel jár Miről mondanak le. Rengeteg lemondás és annál jóval több öröm Gyermeket vállalni felelőség lemondás Feladat lehető legnagyobb odafigyelést igényel Egyaltalán nem könnyü És életre szoló aggodás . Legalább nálam. is Nincs kézi könyv ami segitene A legnagyobb odafigyelésel is tévedhetsz. Ez is nyomot hagyhat Külsöre egyformák De belül szinte semmi. Ami hatott az egyiknél A másiknál közel semA gyereknek egszer nemet mondtunk. Miért nem? Kislányom nem az én zsebemben van a bölcsek köve Nem vagyok biztos hogy jól döntünk. Úgy gondoljuk igy helyes Majd az élet elldönti Eltudod képzeni Apád rosszat akar neked. Majd felnősz lesznek gyerekeid Meglátod közel sem egyszerű a gyereknevelés Gyrekeivel körbevéve mondta emlékszik az egészre Milyen igazam volt. Mégegy tévedés Az gondojuk tudjuk mit szeretnének Ez ne mindig igaz Valahol vásároltunk A gyereknek tetszett egy párforintos terrakotta szobrocska Ez hülyeség nem vesszük meg.Szótlanul jött melletem Nagyon szomorú volt.Na itt a pénz szaladj.Olyan boldogsággal szoritotta úgy örült neki Annyi ajándékot kapott már azóta Olyan boldogságot felszabadult örömet nyújtotta fészkelte kicsi pracliját a tenyerembe . Mit sem számít apénz felnöt fejel döntük minek örüljön.
Minden soroddal egyetértek Tiszteletem becsülésem


----------



## Jaszladany (2017 November 24)

Köszönöm!
Igen, ismerem jól ezt a dolgot, mi is megvettünk a gyerekeknek mindent, amit szerettek volna, erőnkön felül is. Persze a nagy részük most már csak egy halom műanyag szemét, na de amikor annak idején megvettük nekik, boldogságot vettünk nekik vele. Amíg pénzért lehet nekik boldogságot venni, miért is ne tegyük! Azokat a dolgokat, amik felnőtt korukban jelentenek majd boldogságot nekik, már úgysem nem fogjuk tudni pénzen megvenni nekik.

Egyetértek, a gyereknevelés borzasztóan nehéz, mert az ember tényleg nem mindig tudja, mikor tesz jót vagy rosszat, mi az, amit muszáj megkövetelni, mi az, amiben lehet engedni, főleg, mikor már nagykamaszok. Valóban csak az idő mutatja meg, mit tettünk jól, vagy rosszul. És sajnos nekik is csak az idő mutatja meg, miben kellett volna ránk hallgatniuk.
De bízok abban, hogy egy jó házasságból jó példát visznek magukkal, és ha valamit elrontottunk is (mert biztos rontottunk), úgyis az marad meg bennük, amit láttak és tapasztaltak a szüleik életében, nem pedig az, amit a gyereknevelésben tévedtünk.


----------



## tipasa (2017 November 25)

Kedves Jászladány 
Nagyon örülök az írásaidnak. Köszönet aki elinditotta . Lehetne nagyobb érdeklódés Hiszen a gyerek nem csak a család része. Ők a jövő A mérnök a munkás a képviselő. A gyermeket vállaló neemzedékNagy a tét. Nem mindegy hogy alkotó vagy romboló Nagy a felelőség. Mert mint írtad másolnak hasonlóan élnek .Nincs elég tisztelendő makulátlan példakép.


----------



## Dalnokomega (2018 Január 3)

tipasa írta:


> Kedves Jászladány
> Nagyon örülök az írásaidnak. Köszönet aki elinditotta . Lehetne nagyobb érdeklódés Hiszen a gyerek nem csak a család része. Ők a jövő A mérnök a munkás a képviselő. A gyermeket vállaló neemzedékNagy a tét. Nem mindegy hogy alkotó vagy romboló Nagy a felelőség. Mert mint írtad másolnak hasonlóan élnek .Nincs elég tisztelendő makulátlan példakép.



Nagyon egyetértek. A apa-példakép a legfontosabb szerintem.


----------



## Bugi27 (2018 Február 13)

Dióhéjban meg szeretném osztani veletek az én történetemet is és várom a tanácsaitokat a problémáimra! Föleg Jászladány válaszai voltak számomra inspirálóak ahhoz, hogy ide írjak. 
Valamikor sok-sok évvel ezelött megismertem a késöbbi feleségemet. Még a húszas éveimben, amikor már böven kijutott a bulizásból és csajozásból is. Ahogy megismertem már tudtam, hogy olyan akit szívesen feleségül vennék, noha a tanulmányaink miatt eleinte csak hétvégente találkoztunk. Néhány év után feleségül vettem, összeköltöztünk és elhatároztuk, hogy fészket rakunk, amibe majd jöhetnek az utódok. Addig nem is volt különösebb gond a kapcsolatunkban, noha én meglehetösen sok idöt töltöttem számítógépes játékokkal, volt egy pont, ahol ö elhanyagoltnak érezte magát, megismerkedett valakivel, de aztán idöben sikerült észhez térnünk. Majd miután elhatároztuk, hogy fészket rakunk, amibe majd várjuk az utódokat, neki is álltunk a házépítésnek és mire beköltöztünk, meg is született az elsö. Az építkezésböl elég jól kivettem a részem, a munkám mellett szinte teljesen lefoglalt, de örültünk, hogy haladunk a kitüzött cél felé. Aztán az elsö gyermekünk érkezésével kissé háttérbe szorultam, és egyébként is szinte reggeltöl estig dolgoztam. Elfogadtam, hogy megváltozott az életünk, alkalmazkodni kell az új helyzethez, feleségem az új szerepébe szokik és nyilván hormonális változásokon megy át. Türelmes és megértö próbáltam lenni, közben igyekeztem a maradék idöben segíteni mindenben. 
Közben teltek a hónapok és míg a pici cseperedett és azon kaptam magam, hogy a feleségem este alig várja az ágyat (ami az egész napi teendök és a szoptatás miatti éjszakázások okán érthetö), míg én egyedül töltöttem az estéket. Persze én meg lefoglaltam magam, többnyire a számítógépes játékok világában. Közben pedig vártam, hogy elmúljon a hasfájós idöszak, a fogzás miatti gyakori ébrenlétek és hogy átaludja az éjszakát és a párom visszakerüljön a hálószobánkba. Nekem más elképzeléseim voltak erröl az idöszakról, de elfogadtam, hogy egy anya tudja bizonyára jobban, mire is van szüksége a picinek. Aztán jött a kistesó, ami további terheket rótt a feleségemre, lelki feldolgozni valót jelentett az elsöszülöttnek, aki ráadásul épp azon volt, hogy elhagyja a pelenkát és lassan bekerüljön az óvodába (újabb leküzdendö akadály). Én meg továbbra is igyekeztem türelemmel megérteni, hogy ezekben az élethelyzetekben a gyerekeknek fokozottabb figyelemre és törödésre van szükségük a feleségemtöl, így rám nem igazán jutott. Továbbra is játszadozással és egyebekkel töltöttem otthon a magányos estéket, mígnem egy legénybúcsú alkalmával megismertem egy lányt, akivel nagyon jól éreztem magam és bár semmi sem történt, megint férfinak érezhettem magam. Amint hazaértem össze is dugtuk a fejünket, hogy bizony a kapcsolatunkat jó ideje hanyagoljuk és valamit tenni kellene annak érdekében. De sajnos nem igazán változott semmi, továbbra is gyakorlatilag türelmesen várakoztam, noha az egymás iránti szeretet és vonzalom úgy tünt megvan, csak idö nincs egymásra, fontosabbak a gyerekek. Hiába próbáltam beleszólni a napirendbe, vagy szokásrendbe, abból inkább csak konfliktus született, kompromisszum annál kevésbé. Útban volt a harmadik gyermek én pedig elhatároztam, hogy végleg felhagyok az esti számítógépes játszadozással és inkább értelmesebb elfoglaltságot keresek: olvasok, képzem magam, és utánajárok miképp lehetne változtatni a napi rutinon, hogy a kapcsolatunkra is maradjon idö. Utóbbit sajnos azóta sem sikerült megoldani, kicsit úgy is érzem, hogy magamra maradtam a problémámmal, a feleségem beleragadt az anyaszerepébe, mintha már csak az volna. 
Közben eltelt pár év és azon kaptam magam, hogy a fészekrakás és a családalapítás közben a karrierem teljesen háttérbe szorult, nem szeretem már amit csinálok, de a megélhetést biztosítanom kell. Nemrég rátaláltam arra, amit igazán szívesen csinálnék akár egy életen át, de most kell elkezdenem tapasztalatot gyüjteni, néhány éven belül még biztosan nem jelent megélhetést. Azt még meg kell jegyeznem, hogy egy nagyon fiatal kedves lány segített a fejlödésben, akit eleinte egyáltalán nem néztem férfi szemmel, de ahogy minél jobban megismertem, úgy vált egyre vonzóbbá és töltöttem vele szívesen az idöt. Tudtam, hogy ez nem helyes, így próbáltam otthon új lendülettel rendbehozni a dolgokat, besegíteni a háztartásban, a gyerekeknél, de úgy érzem mindhiába. Sok-sok éven át nem törödtünk egymással és úgy érzem teljesen elhidegültünk, eltávolodtunk egymástól. Tudom, hogy 10-böl 9 férfi egyszerüen félrejár, szeretöt tart, én viszont nem látom ebben a megoldást. Marad a tanácstalanság. 
Várom a tanácsaitokat, taasztalataitokat!


----------



## Juhász-Kiss Ágnes (2018 Február 21)

Szia, huu hàt ez nem semmi! Nekem úgy alakult az életem, hogy a màsodik baba születése utàn 2 héttel visszakellett mennem dolgozni! Nem volt egyszerü, de a kényszer Nagy Úr! Így a férjemnek többet kellett besegíteni, ami eleinte nagyon sok volt neki, de màra bizonyos dolgokat jobban csinàlni mint én, persze ezt nagyon nehéz elismerni! És Igen a nöben kialakul egy én csinálom dolog, ha nem teccik akkor csilnáld! Nem egyszerü! De hogy kényszerböl keveset vagyok a gyerekekkel, kénytelen voltam màsokban megbizni, hogy nem csak én vagyok az egyetlen aki meg tudja csinàlni a dolgokat. De ez még nem oldja még a problémàkat. De segit!


----------



## tipasa (2018 Február 21)

Rögtön tisztázhatjuk! Egyáltalán nem elszigetelt . esetet Tucatjával fordul elő. A szerető tartás is elő előfordul. Az arányt némileg túlzásnak vélem A szerető tartásért egy kicsit vagy jobban a feleségek is lehetnek ludasak.A férfiak azért mennek el sok esetben hiányzik valami és ezt otthon nem kapják meg.Sokan intim együttlétre gondolnak Nagyon sok esetben nem ez a fő ok . Valahol kibeszélhetik magukból a gondjaikat szabadon a nélkül hogy gyenge tutyimutyinak tartanák.Van egy férfinak férjnek elég baja Nagyon sok helyen Ő a családfő neki kel jó néhány területen megfelelni. A házasságok jó része az ágyban köttetnek. Itt kel bizonyítani hogy a a sok férfi szerető ne az én nejemmel huncudkodjon Az elvárásokból kimondva kimondatlanul van bőven.Jó megjelenésű karakán tartás elvárás. A siker karrier építés is a férj feladata. Legyen hol lakni a családi fészek előteremtése. Állandó megfelelni kényszer Legyél otthon hol kódorogsz állandósan Persze a pénz amit a külön munkából az jó.Fáradtan hazatántorogsz Életed párja macsakanadrágba Néhány éve még három számmal kisebb is laza volt . Most meg egész estét betöltő !!Kezedbe nyomják a gyereket .Igazán segíthetnél egy kicsit A munkahelyen a Adél gondozott jól öltözött karcsú makulátlan. Varázslatos gondolat ébresztő illat lengi körül és megért Persze hogy rácuppannak. Adélnak behozhatatlan előnye van Az otthoni kötelező itt is a férfinak nehezebb dolga Ha egyáltalán sikerül Természetesen ez sem maradhat ennyibe Ha legjobb barátodat állandóan szidja életed párja Akkor nem javaslom hogy korábban menjél haza Amit nem tudsz az nincs ! Életed választott párja ha otthon van neveli háztartás fözés Minden elvárásnak nagyjából megfelel. A családi környezete elvárásnak Ami biztos meg kel dolgozni azért a kis jóságért Az is valahogy elfelejtódott Nem csak megszerezni nehéz megtartani sokkal nehezebb Válaszd akit szeretsz de aztán szeresd akit választottál A házasságok jó részében van hullámvölgy ezen ha túljutnak akkor megerősödve folytatódhat. A tartós kapcsolat a kompromisszumok végeláthatatlan sorozata. A legfőbb pillérek A gyerek a közös érdeklődés a pénz az ágy Jó ha van közös pont. 
Ez a hablatyolás nem szól senkiről és senkinek. Az néhány ember aki olvassa. Biztosíthatom nem szándékoztam megbántani senkit
Nagyon egyoldalú Valóban az


----------



## ABandi66 (2019 Június 19)

No...

Újra be tudok lépni a fórumra .... gondoltam felrázom egy kicsit ... és bevágok egy pár dolgot, amit nemrég találtam a Net-en:
1. Nyitottak vagytok a változásra
Sokan elkövetik azt a hibát, hogy például 5 év után a kezdetekhez hasonlítják a kapcsolatukat. Hogy akkoriban minden milyen pezsgő és izgalmas volt, most pedig már van egy rutin az életetekben, ami időnként unalmas lehet. Ez nagy hiba, hiszen egyszerűen nem lehetnek a dolgok épp olyanok, mint a kapcsolat elején. E helyett nyitottnak kell lenned a változásra, kétféle értelemben. Egyrészt úgy, hogy elfogadod, a kapcsolatotok változik, és ennek az előnyeit keresed, másrészt pedig próbálod izgalmas élményekkel felpörgetni a hétköznapokat. Egy mozizás, egy vacsi, egy hétvégi kiruccanás; ha ez igaz rátok, akkor nem nagyon fogtok unatkozni együtt!
2. Reményteliek vagytok
Amikor a kapcsolatotokban gondok vannak, nehéz elképzelni, hogy ezek valaha is megoldódnak. De emlékezz arra, hogy amikor őrülten szerelmes voltál, ugyancsak nem tudtad elhinni, hogy ez az érzés a jövőben alábbhagyjon. Az életben nagyon kevés dolog állandó, a boldogság pedig egyértelműen nem tartozik ide. De ha a veszekedések során is képes vagy reményteli maradni, és hiszel abban, hogy rövidesen meg tudjátok beszélni a nézeteltéréseket, az már önmagában megalapozza a békülést.
3. Nagylelkűek vagytok mindketten
Kutatások szerint a tartós kapcsolatoknak két alappillére van: a kedvesség és a nagylelkűség. Ezek nélkül nagyon nehéz két embernek együtt élni, és a hiányuk szakításhoz vezethet. Fontos, hogy figyeljetek egymásra, ne legyetek túlságosan kritikusak, és bocsássatok meg minél hamarabb, ahelyett, hogy folyton felemlegetnétek a régi sérelmeket. Ugyanakkor az is nagyon sokat számít, hogy te se érd be kevesebbel! Egy kapcsolat kétemberes munka, és ha csak te fektetsz bele energiát, egyszerűen nem fogod tudni a hátadon elvinni.
4. Egymás legjobb barátai vagytok
Felmérések bizonyítják, hogy azok a párok, akik nem csak szerelmi téren tekintenek egymásra társként, hanem egymás legjobb barátai is, sokkal kisebb eséllyel válnak el. Ilyen esetben mindig számíthattok támogatásra, figyelemre, és ha valami izgalmas történik veled, azt azonnal neki akarod elmesélni. Ez duplán megerősíti két ember között a köteléket. A boldog kapcsolatok egyik titka az, hogy ne csak a házastársadként, párodként tekints a másikra, hanem a legjobb barátodként is!


----------

